# Cabin on 5 acres E WA-



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

we have a cabin that sleeps 10 on either 2.5 acres ($30,000) or 5 acres ($40,000)- it is in a beautiful recreational area by Curlew Lake in Washington. Has fridge, range, wood heat. Land is wooded, great whitetail hunting and trout, tiger muskie, bass fishing at the lake. Owner contract-


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Pictures?

Cindyc.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

what is the size of the cabin?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Will get pics this next week, haven't been there since last summer. I do not know dimensions, but it is one large open room downstairs, with kitchen, stove, couches, chairs, dining, 2nd level a large bedroom, 3rd level smaller. It is amazing how many people can be in an A frame! Will post more info- it has an outhouse, no septic, we take up water and wired with a generator for power


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I am interested and would love to know more as well.


----------



## KatW (Jul 26, 2002)

I can't tell you anything about this cabin (I don't know the owner) but I can tell you that the area is lovely. Curlew Lake is in Ferry County. It is a beautiful area. The town of Curlew is tiny, not much there, but just south of the lake is the town of Republic. It has a few restaurants and grocery stores, a library, gift shops. It is a really nice town. 

This is our dream area to move to. We subscribed to the newspaper for years, it has a strong community feeling. They had fundraisers for people in need. It just really felt like a good place to live to me. Not going to be where we end up, dh's job will keep us here (Olympia area) and there is no way we could convince the in-laws to retire there (MIL doesn't want to be out in the boonies and they both want to be away from snow).


----------



## Lauren62 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi sis! How's the house hunting going? Let me know when you bag a keeper.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

KatW said:


> I can't tell you anything about this cabin (I don't know the owner) but I can tell you that the area is lovely. Curlew Lake is in Ferry County. It is a beautiful area. The town of Curlew is tiny, not much there, but just south of the lake is the town of Republic. It has a few restaurants and grocery stores, a library, gift shops. It is a really nice town.
> 
> This is our dream area to move to. We subscribed to the newspaper for years, it has a strong community feeling. They had fundraisers for people in need. It just really felt like a good place to live to me. Not going to be where we end up, dh's job will keep us here (Olympia area) and there is no way we could convince the in-laws to retire there (MIL doesn't want to be out in the boonies and they both want to be away from snow).


I looked up there too Kat (around Kettle Falls). I agree it seemed like a perfect place and I lobbied hard to at least check out the area. Unfortunately with the economy it looks like we will be staying put in the Willamette Valley in Oregon but I sure did like the looks of it up it up there.


----------



## KatW (Jul 26, 2002)

Lauren62 said:


> Hi sis! How's the house hunting going? Let me know when you bag a keeper.


Looking at more places today. I really want this to be over with, not enjoying the process at all! 



morningstar said:


> I looked up there too Kat (around Kettle Falls). I agree it seemed like a perfect place and I lobbied hard to at least check out the area. Unfortunately with the economy it looks like we will be staying put in the Willamette Valley in Oregon but I sure did like the looks of it up it up there.


Yeah, you'd really need to be self employed or have a job that they need up there. We're tied to this area (Thurston County) too, can't give up a good job. Even if dh could find a comparable job somewhere else he'd lose all his seniority, not something you want to lose in an economy where lay-offs might happen.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

About this cabin, it is 5 miles from Republic, which is the county seat. It is a great community, thank you for the nice comments, KatW. 
To live here full time, you have to be able to handle "cabin fever", especially in the winter. Many people from the city move here, and because of the lack of shopping, etc, they soon leave. We have a large tourist crowd in the summer because of the reccreation, hunting and fishing we offer (and animals, moose, bear, etc.) If anyone is interested, I can send pics, but you have to send a PM with your email, as I still do not know how to do it on this forum. This cabin has a nice view of Curlew Lake, and the land is 95% useable. The down side is the 2 mile driveway, which is good in summer, would be a challenge to maintain in winter. It is close to the main town, but secluded. KatW, if you are ever in the area, and are a church going person, stop by the Bapjtist church (red metal roof by cemetery)- hubby is the pastor there.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

About Kettle Falls, it is a great place, too. They have a nice growing season, much better than Republic. In Republic, we have had more people move here with computer based jobs. Mining, border patrol, hospital, are the major employers. Kettle Falls has the cogeneration plant on the Columbia River, which is a big employer. The land is more expensive in the Colville, Kettle Falls area, but they are not as isolated as Republic. It is on the Hwy 395 corridor, which goes from Canada to Mexico. All of the smaller town people do the majority of shopping in Spokane, which is 2 1/2 hours or 3 from Republic-


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

KatW said:


> Yeah, you'd really need to be self employed or have a job that they need up there. We're tied to this area (Thurston County) too, can't give up a good job. Even if dh could find a comparable job somewhere else he'd lose all his seniority, not something you want to lose in an economy where lay-offs might happen.


We use to be able to count on more home based income but a big part of the money was from my husband traveling (for consulting jobs). Businesses are not putting out the money right now for consulting and it seemed way to big of a risk. Too much of our money comes from doing local jobs right now. Plus this area as well as another area I really liked (Joseph Oregon) getting to an airport in the winter looked to be a touch and go proposition. Oh, well, you never know maybe someday we'll retire to one of the places .


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

oh I wish it were more acreage! We will be shopping in that area in a few months (after our place sells) But we are looking at 20 acre parcels of raw land. Do you happen to know anyone over there with such a place??? Tonasket/Oroville area would be preferable.
Trisha


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Is this property still for sale?

.


----------

